# Printer cartridge refill



## IrishGunner (21 Mar 2006)

Want to get a printer cartridge refill and looking for places
Checked Cartridge World and they charge €7 for a refill

Don't want to order a new one just a refill so cant do it online
unless they can send the ink down the telephone line 

Printer is Canon Pixma IP4000

Do Tesco do refills and anybody used them are they ok ?
Is there anywhere in Dublin City Centre or Northside that can refill them?

Thanks


----------



## asdfg (21 Mar 2006)

Tesco do refills and replacements. I have used the refills to replace black ink only. Follow instructions and you should be OK.


----------



## Thirsty (21 Mar 2006)

I did the refills from Tescos and it wasn't successful; cartridge kept leaking ink long after it should have equalised.


----------



## runner (21 Mar 2006)

By coincidence, popped into that 'cartridge world' place today as its around the corner.
Quoted me 52 euro plus vat to refill a Samsung ML1510 Laser cartridge.
Seems a bit steep.
Anyone know of other companies doing this cheaper?


----------



## Deirdra (21 Mar 2006)

Easons in O Connell Street are offering a re fill service.


----------



## gar123 (22 Mar 2006)

[broken link removed]

based in blanch very helpful give them a call

8236979


----------



## Merrion (22 Mar 2006)

Inkjet do refills as far as I know


----------



## runner (23 Mar 2006)

Checked the inkdrop.ie site and they charge 90euro for a samsung ml1510 laser refill.
I thought Cartridge world were expensive at 60euro!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (23 Mar 2006)

as a matter of interst how much is a new cartridge for the samsung ml1510. 

i've used cartridge work in portlaoise and i have to say i will again, i have an epson of some sort and the 2 carts normally cost 70 plus euro. they did a refill of both for 36, very good value.


----------



## Diddles (28 Jun 2006)

Ron Burgandy said:
			
		

> i've used cartridge work in portlaoise and i have to say i will again, i have an epson of some sort and the 2 carts normally cost 70 plus euro. they did a refill of both for 36, very good value.


 
How do you call 50 cents worth of ink good value at €36.00?


----------



## Grifter (29 Jun 2006)

IrishGunner said:
			
		

> Want to get a printer cartridge refill and looking for places
> Checked Cartridge World and they charge €7 for a refill
> 
> Don't want to order a new one just a refill so cant do it online
> ...


 
I always use http://www.choicestationery.com/ for my Pixma IP4000 compatible cartridges. They are £1.79 each. That's £8.95 for a full set. P&P is £4. I order a few sets at a time.


----------



## User16 (19 Nov 2009)

Ron Burgundy- 
I went to Cartridge World on the Mountrath Road for refills and didnt find them cheap at all. Ad on TV says up to 75% off- BS.

I rang them yesterday for reills for HP Inkjet 845c, black and colour. Black refill is €20 and coloured one is €22. 

They can be bought brand new in Portlaoise for €27 each for the black.

Not much value for money is it?


----------



## mosstown (19 Nov 2009)

i have a HP Photosmart C5283 all in one printer - it uses HP 350 and 351 ink cartridges.  earlier this week, i got 3 of the black ink H350 refills and one colour refill (4 in total) done for £34 at Cartridge World at my local branch in London.  just thought i would give you the price for "comparison purposes".


----------



## AlastairSC (2 Dec 2009)

Moral: check your cartridge costs before you buy your printer.


----------



## kat (31 Mar 2010)

I got a HP F4180 black cartridge refilled for €11 in cartridge green on leopardstown road.   Seemed reasonable enough and was done in a couple of minutes


----------



## Billo (31 Mar 2010)

mosstown said:


> i have a HP Photosmart C5283 all in one printer - it uses HP 350 and 351 ink cartridges.  earlier this week, i got 3 of the black ink H350 refills and one colour refill (4 in total) done for £34 at Cartridge World at my local branch in London.  just thought i would give you the price for "comparison purposes".



I got the HP 350 refill for €10 in Swords (Applewood) recently


----------



## Easyguy1 (5 Jun 2010)

*Repacement ink cartridges Dublin Eco Cartridge*

Ecocartridge.ie have just opened.  They have 100 places around Dublin where you can arrange for ink refill cartidges


----------



## fromdublin (10 Jun 2010)

*printer ink refill*

i have used ecocartridge.ie[/url] I run a small business which luckily is located near to one of their drop points so i just dropped the empties in and collected them the next day.  As far as I know their drop points are mainly in dry-cleaners and cobblers which is pretty handy as i use the dry cleaners for my suits quite a lot.  Anyway this company takes in your cartridges and remanufactures them before refilling, so you are getting back a cartridge that is the same quality as a brand new one.  We had a lot of problems before with  refill services that do an instant refill-there are some very good ones out there, but others of low quality, they can be hit or miss I think.  Anyway I've only used Eco Cartridge once but plan to again as they are good value and the quality came back very good.  

Does anyone know where is the cheapest place to buy bulk paper for printing?


----------

